# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с UPS APC.

## ps-info

Всем привет! Проблема следующая: есть APC Back UPS RS 500 (BR500I). Все время работал отлично, PowerChute показывал время работы порядка 20 мин. Сегодня эта программулина  стала показывать время работы <1 мин. Первая мысль была, что капец батарее. Решил проверить: выдернул шнур из сети. Комп проработал 16 минут, все это время PowerChute показывал время работы <1 мин. и пытался выключить комп, но при этом заряд батареи все время показывал как 100%. Пробовал заново ставить PowerChute 3.0 и 2.0. Ничего не изменилось. Показываемое время работы <1 мин, заряд 100%, но при этом реально ИБП держит 16-20 минут, как и полагается. Подскажите, что это может быть и как с этим бороться?

----------


## tamalex

А просто в управлении электропитанием что показывает?

----------


## bj0ker

Смотри электронику...

----------


## groks

Какую электронику?! Ещё одно подтверждение, что софтомерам верить нельзя.
Снести программу и больше не вспоминать про неё.

----------

